# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  در خواست برای آموزش Replication به صورت کامل و جامع

## Boy_nn

سلام دوستان
ادمین جان قبل از اینکه پاکش کنی بخونش
من کل مباحث این فروم رو خوندم ولی هیچ تایپکی نبود که Replication رو به صورت کامل توضیح بده فقط بعضی از دوستان که از قبل بلد هستند راجبش باهم بحث می کنن
ممنون میشم یکی از دوستانی که به این بحث تسلط کافی داره یه آموزش هم برای کسایی که مثل من اطلاعاتی راجب این بحث ندارند بزاره
 با تشکر

----------


## yaserf

در تایید *Boy_nn :
*در ابتدای هر مبجث باید اطلاعات کاملی  - یک تعریف استاندارد و اطلاعات کامل - از موضوع مورد نظر قرار بگیره.

----------


## spinelruby

لطفا با دقت در سایت جست و جو کنيد .لینک یک مقاله رو آقای صادقیان در یکی از تاپیک ها گذاشته. من هم جهت پاسخ به شما اون رو دوباره می ذارم.
مقاله فارسی

----------

